# Survey How many people have been helped by Mike's Tapes.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I was reading through the posts and its harder and harder to keep up with everyone doing the tapes as there are so many people.But, I was reading here and there people's comments on them and how they helped so I am interested in this survey on it. Responces are much appreciated and don't worry about some long post unless you want to, but more if they helped or not. Thank you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I finished the tapes a few months ago and have improved way beyond my expectations. They were my last resort in my mind. I tried so many different meds and natural remedies some of which helped to a degree but nothing like the tapes. Although I was hoping for some improvement I really did not expect the results I obtained. I was also skeptical about being hypnotized by a tape, I didn't think I would truly be hypnotized but I was and will be forever grateful to Mike and eric for keeping that information out there.sickofsick


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

They helped me way more than I ever thought they would. I have continued to improve even after listening to the tapes. Except for one "attack", my IBS has been pretty calm for the last six months whcih was while I was listening to and after listening to the tapes. Thanks again, Mike!Kim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Finished almost a year and a half ago, and greatly improved. IBS used to be all consuming, affecting every aspect of my life. I was diagnosed agorophobic, had terrible panic attacks, and was doing fewer and fewer things as time went on.Now, it is more in the back of my mind. It simply no longer overwhelms my thoughts and actions. I do things that would have caused me panic and hours on the toilet in the past.I still have thoughts of IBS, but I stop them with a firm "NO." I no longer allow the thoughts to affect my actions. I do not have D anymore. Maybe once every 3-4 months, but I think that's just plain old stomach upset. There is no longer the pattern of D, anxiety, more D, more anxiety, etc. It took a while for this to come about, longer for me than most. But I did the tapes faithfully, continued listening after the 100 days, and have had life-altering success with them.AZ


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

The tapes have helped me alot I believe. Sometimes it is hard to sort out what has helped the most since I also use other stuff I've learned about on the BB. But I like Mike's tapes so well the after I finished the IBS tapes, I sent for Mike's relaxation tape. I love it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks SOS, AZ, KIM, and Tiss, glad your all feeling better and SOS I enjoyed our conversatin in chat.I know there are more people and I appreciate people posting, again I think its important.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Sorry to be a killjoy but I am on my 91st day and apart from finding the tapes very relaxing I have found very little improvement in my particular IBS.I must admit though that my IBS symptoms appear to be a lot less severe than some of the other people on these bulletin boards.So it may be that if your symptoms are very severe you may see improvements.Also I have had IBS for 15 years now and I may need longer than 91 days to improve. MelBr


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Mikes tapes helped me control the panic attacks that triggered most of my IBS-D attacks. They helped me get a handle on how to be in control, (loved the exercises) and stay in control even during an attack.I never have any nervous related attacks now, only stupid food triggers, and sometimes you just have to have the coney island hotdog and suffer the consequences... hah.Mike was my angel. With his tapes, I got my life back.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

melbr, what are your symptoms? It might like you say take longer for you, AZmom didn't see results until afterwards. I am glad there relaxing you though because that just in itself should help. Feel free to post any comments o our forum if we can help you in anyway. But hang in there annd see how it goes. I am interested in your symptoms though and thanks for posting, your not a killjoy no worries, this is all to help.Brita, thanks for your comments.







I have never really taken a poll before with this.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump, I know it might take a while as some people don't post as often anymore.This is a big help however.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Finished the program and still seeing improvements. I have had IBS for over 15 years, escalating to several hours a day, incapacitated almost daily to now fewer attacks (D) of less duration; about 2 or so per week and getting better with time. Can now sometimes feel attack approaching and can get it to subside. Sessions also helped me through 3 surgeries; one of them major, which involved intestinal repair. The program is the best thing I ever did for IBS; even after being on every medication for this condition. ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn.







I know there is a lot of people missing here still.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Eric, as I responded to Andy on the IBS board "IBS vs anxiety" thread. I have finished Mike's tapes program and am doing fine without meds. Still put on side 3 and listen at bedtime, puts me to sleep like a baby. The hypno tapes are the most promising help I have found and I never liked taking meds at all, even when there were no bad side effects. My overall anxiety is way down and I rarely feel nervous. As you know, the level of relaxation achieved is great!! Thanks and good luck, Norb------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I finished the tapes just over a year ago. I used them for the anxiety and I do feel like AZMom, it's now more in the back of my mind. Now I am thinking it might be good to listen to them again, in a condensed format. Mike, eric, is there a program for follow up sessions?


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I found Mike's tapes and this BB by doing a web search for IBS and hypnosis. Actually, it was Eric's site I found first







Even after I found these sites, it was quite a while before I got up the nerve (lots of prayer) to order the tapes. Reading about them on this website helped a lot in making my decision. I had been dealing with IBS (C/D) for a few years and thought I had been managing it pretty well, but probably not as well as I thought I was. I had a bad experience with some meds, which set up a viscious cycle of anxiety attacks and D. Listening to Mike's tapes helped me to stop this cycle. It got me to start going out of the house again. It got me through two road trips during that time when just leaving the house was a big deal (I was about halfway through the tapes at the time). I still use the image of the "room with the wheel" (three deep breaths first!) whenever I need a little extra reassurance. To me these tapes have been a Godsend. I thank all those involved in putting them together and getting out the word about them.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I've been helped a great deal by the tapes.







I finished them 1-1/2 years ago, and they have eliminated my C and bloating. Previously I would be C for 3 days, and then have D for a day. The tapes are incredibly relaxing, too. I listen to them, usually, about 3 nights a week, and when I do I sleep better, and am in a great mood the next day.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Madchen and Jean, I am really glad to hear this and thanks for posting.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

Eric, For some of my symptoms please see the topic I have started called "Irritable bladder and IBS". Melbr


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

melbr, got it. If you want also, post to our forum any specific questions or concerns you may have. Sometimes it also helps to read others posts on all this. I will check that thread out.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Hi Eric and everybody,I finished the tapes about three weeks ago and am noting that for the first time since I got IBS in 1999, I do not have the early morning having to go before I even get up or eat breakfast, which was the worst symptom for me. After a long illness, I was even experiencing D during the day and at night, but that has mostly subsided. I still have some days (like when I eat fast food, for instance, and also, since I finished a five-day antibiotic), when the next day I will have a "busy" morning, but it is much improved. I am still bloated sometimes, but even that seems less. I would say that the tapes have definitely helped me. Beyond that, I know that my anxiety level has lessened. I did have some extreme anxious moments a few weeks back when I was waiting for some test results, and I anticipate that may happen again, but the tapes have done a lot to help me calm myself and learn to stop my mind from racing. It's pretty amazing .







I am planning to relisten to some of my favorite sides, by the way, for some time to come. Just the sound of Mike's voice does a job in instantly winding me down! [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-10-2001).]


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I'm on day 96 and doing so much better than I expected! I can not begin to understand how this works because I fall asleep everytime I start a tape but whatever it does is working!I have gone numerous places where I had to go early and stay late (and did not take meds) and have not had any problems where as before the tapes, I would panic which therefore caused the merry-go-round of symptoms/problems as we all know too well. I not only have gotten better IBS wise but I also have reflux (or esphagus spasms-still don't know for sure) and the attacks have slowed down dramatically.I admit that I will have a bad day now and then but I will continue to get better and bad days will continue to get fewer!I love it! I have so much more freedom now.Thanks Mike!------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I finished the tapes in May it took me over a year to do them as I had several false starts!I'm alternating C/D/G.I'm 70% better although I still have my days..they are not as often and somedays I even feel like I'm in control







However if I get the slightest bit stressed or anxious I'm back to square one. I still have dietary issues..that I'm working on too. The tapes are not a magic cure, but a tool to help you deal with IBS and reduce the vicious IBS spiral that your mind goes into that worsens symptoms.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy* forum.Use the "Hop to:" below.Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes they have helped me. I initially started them to manage my upper ab pain. They have reduced that pain tremendously. I only have to rely on meds minimally. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Eric-I finished the tapes a few months ago and though I cant say that I am seeing any DRAMATIC (like I am cured type thing)changes I find that the tapes definately have helped me. I find that when I am very anxious or upset about things (happening to much or not at all) if I listen to Mikes tapes as sort of a booster shot it tends to help. I wish there was a schedule for what to listen to after you finish the program but I find that I can get back into the swing of the tapes each time I relisten to them. I also find that practicing to relax when ever I can is helpful too. Like you said before, the tapes arent a majic bullet but they do compliment meds ( which I am not taking any at present)and other coping mechanisims/things and make living with and controlling IBS a bit easier. Nancy------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Tremendous benefit from the tapes - 90% reduction in 25 years of mild to moderate IBS-D symptoms. Would highly recommend.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackson, that is great to hear.







Fantastic.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2001)

I finished Mike's tapes in June. I've had IBS for about 14 years, mostly mild, but severe for the past year and a half. At first I noticed a little bit of an improvement, but it wasn't until a couple of months later that I improved more substantially. I didn't make any dietary changes at this time, or try anything else, such as counseling, so I'm pretty sure it was the tapes at work. I'm not totally better, but much improved, and my anxiety is not nearly as severe, either. I was agoraphobic, but now I can go out and do a lot of things fine without worrying too much. I have even eaten some foods I used to consider "forbidden", and have been OK.I would definitely recommend these tapes!Thanks very much.E.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Emma, thats great to hear.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Me! See my post called 'Finally Getting the Hang of This' in this forum. Mike's tapes have helped me with anxiety related IBS pain and diarrhoea. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi everyone! I finished my tapes in early June and have also found benefit from them. (Sorry I haven't been around)As an IBS-C and GERD person, I've noticed that the constant urging to go during the day has slowed tremendously. I also feel less anxious. I feel that my bowel, in general, is less sensitive too -- it reacts less to the everyday stresses of life.Anyways, I continue to listen to the tapes regularly in no particular order (just whatever I like). Eric, is that okay?Still hoping for more improvement as time goes on.Thanks,ng


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

NG, nice to see you and glad you are doing better.No problem to continue listening to whatever side helps and you enjoy. Read some of the posts since you have been away as there is all kinds of information in here that may also help you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I just finished the tapes last night, and I'm hoping I can look forward to my first piece of chocolate cake sometime or other. My IBS seems to have been much more mild than many who post here, but it did affect my life. I say "did" because about 3/4 of the way though the D symptoms fell off dramatically, as long as I didn't get stupid about what I ate. I'm very grateful for the tapes, and how they improved my life, and I'm looking forward to more dramatic improvement over time. Chocolate ice cream with lots of dairy whip cream? I can hardly wait!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

from BR I was diagnosed with IBS about 15 years ago. The unmanageable problems first started after I spent a day at work pigging out on a bunch of different foods. That night I got the big D and from then on my bowels were messed up. I had a tendency toward loose stools since high school, but it had never affected my life before. After I was diagnosed I took Lomotil almost every day because I was so fearful of getting D when I was out. IBS had a big impact on my social life, although now I appreciate the fact that it made me much more independent. Before I was really shy and hesitant to do things on my own, but after IBS I did a lot more on my own in case I had to leave a situation. I decided the Lomotil wasn't good to take so often so I cut back and then only took it as needed. Then I switched to Imodium and I was to the point where I didn't need it that often. My IBS was definitely D predominant but I had some cases of C every once in a while. Then this year I found the IBS bb and the hypnotherapy CDs. I instantly felt a weird sense of calm after I started listening to the CDs. About halfway through I noticed an improvement in the D even though I realized form reading the bb that people have it much worse than I did. By the time I finished the series I had improved a great deal, but I had a setback at the end. I went to the bb for advice and found out this is common because those mind armies are trying a desperate attempt to get back to the forefront. This lasted a couple weeks and since then I have only had improvement. I finished the series in mid-August of this year and now I rarely have D. Maybe 2 or 3 incidents shortly after I finished and no problems for at least a month. I also noticed an improvement in the bloating (a BIG problem for me). As I see it, I will continue to improve and I'm really looking forward to the Beyond 100 series because I'm convinced that hypnotherapy is the only natural way to find such relief. By natural I mean no drugs. This is a big deal to me, because I hate taking medicine if I don't have to. I don't want to rely on it. I needlessly suffered all those years because I didn't know there was help out there that was non-drug related. I am grateful to this bb, everyone who provides support and to Mike for the IBS hypnotherapy program. Without everyone here, I would have continued needlessly suffering. Registered: Apr 2001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=17&t=000048


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2001)

I finished the tapes in August. My symptoms were always mild to moderate but annoying and definitely Top of Mind. Now, they are mostly mild, not as often, and I don't think about it so much. For me, that is the best part. I have never let it stop me from doing what I want, now I know that it won't


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for posting & to Eric for starting the thread. I have been IBS-C for nearly 20 years and similiar to all of you have tried many different diet options and treatments over the years-it's been exhausting and frustrating. Time to try working on the mind, so it's been great to have one topic dedicated to this to help me make the decision to give it a go!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good For You Aus!! We'll be here to help in any way we can.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, still feeling great! When is the new reinforcement cd/tape "Toward Inner Peace" gonna be available and where?? Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Norb! Mike is getting ready for Toward Inner Peace to go into pressing late this month, or early next month, so it won't be much longer! You will be able to order it off his website; we will keep the BB posted as to specifics as the time approaches!!! I know, I can't wait either!







Be well everyone!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn,hope your family has good holidays!







Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Aus Chick, no problem.







This has really helped a lot of people.







BW, NG, let me know on the how your doing thread how your doing in a little time.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,Eric-I have been about 90% improved by Mikes tapes





















(yes,I am dancing since I am quite pleased with the results)I am still(slowly)finishing up the tapes,on day 90something.....I had several other acute medical probs and got off-track with the tapes...but am now back on track.Thanks to Mike,Eric and Marilyn







The tapes are worth their weight in gold as far as I am concerned....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Celticlady, I am thrilled to hear that.







When I first did this it was harder to say to everyone as one person this is working really really well, but as more people have success with it, it is wonderful to see.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Aw, thanks Celtic lady... for your words of thanks... take care!


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

bump


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I am on day 40 of the tapes. Has anyone gotten worse before they got better? Read some things here about "mind armies"....I really feel that hypnosis should work for me (not a cure maybe, but an improvement) and I hate to think that my own body is possibly working against me. However, anything is possible with IBS(I am pain predominant, had it over 20 years, worse the last 3 years.)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karoe, there are a few people who around the halfway mark have a challenge with the "mind armies." I will bump the post up for you. You will win out over this you'll see,as your body adjusts and your subconcious says, I like the changes this is okay. It still have some days to gf course if you have a major changes in symptoms it should always be checked out.Read the mind armies post though it wil help alot to explain how this all works.If you have anymore questions make sure to let us know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for jb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------

